# Quote Of The Day



## don bohrer (Sep 29, 2003)

Forsake not an old friend; for the new is not comparable to him: a new friend is as new wine; when it is old, thou shalt drink it with pleasure.


Each day someone should add a new quote. Just one please. Feel free to comment on the quotes all you want. 

Mines first! 


don


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 30, 2003)

The surest way not to fail is to determine to succeed.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 1, 2003)

True love is doing what is good for a person.  False love is doing only that which causes that person to love you more.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 1, 2003)

A friend is one who comes to you when all others leave.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 1, 2003)

Discourtesy is not a survival trait.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 2, 2003)

Sure, reality sucks, but it's still the only place to get a really good steak. --Woody Allen


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 2, 2003)

There are as many nights as days, and the one is just as long as the other in the year's course. Even a happy life cannot be without a measure of darkness, and the word 'happy' would lose its meaning if it were not balanced by sadness.
                                        ~Carl Jung


----------



## Kroy (Oct 2, 2003)

To learn and never be filled, is wisdom;
To teach and never be weary is love.


----------



## OULobo (Oct 2, 2003)

I believe our society errs when it judges the response of the prey, rather than the actions of the predator.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 2, 2003)

Shared pain is decreased, shared joy is increased.
	~Spider Robinson


----------



## oldnewbie (Oct 2, 2003)

The only way of discovering the limits of the possible, is to venture a little way past them into the impossible. - Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## Kroy (Oct 2, 2003)

To handle yourself, use your head;
To handle others, use your heart.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 2, 2003)

Some of these quotes are good... very good... but it would be nice if the author's of these quotes could be added so we'd know where credit it due...


----------



## Kroy (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *Some of these quotes are good... very good... but it would be nice if the author's of these quotes could be added so we'd know where credit it due... *



"Do not inquire as to who said this, but pay attention to what is said" Jo Petty


----------



## OULobo (Oct 3, 2003)

"Opportunity is missed by most people because it's dressed in overalls and looks like work."
Thomas Edison


----------



## Kroy (Oct 3, 2003)

"A lie can travel halfway around the world while the truth is putting it's shoes."  Mark Twain


----------



## Kroy (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *"A lie can travel halfway around the world while the truth is putting it's shoes."  Mark Twain *



Oops, should have read "putting on its shoes" I'm a goof.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 3, 2003)

Compassion and love are precious things in life.
They are not complicated.
They are simple, but difficult to practice.
~His Holiness The Dalai Lama


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2003)

"Everything should be made as simple as possible, but not simpler." -- Albert Einstein


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *Some of these quotes are good... very good... but it would be nice if the author's of these quotes could be added so we'd know where credit it due... *





> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *
> Discourtesy is not a survival trait.*



Shihan Ed Martin


----------



## don bohrer (Oct 3, 2003)

Now for step two! 

Pretend you are the founder of a new philosophy. Use the quotes posted in this thread to form a new path of wisdom for others to walk. You can be as creative as you like, but your philosophy must revolve in some way around the quotes you've selected. Take liberty, have fun, and make your philosophy as real as you can. Once finished post in the philosophy thread. Remember you must select from the quotes posted. Cheaters will be stoned! 

Oh, just incase someone hasn't posted a quote yet... please do. 

 

don


----------



## Brenwulv (Oct 4, 2003)

I've bought a big bat, I'm all ready you see,
Now my troubles will have trouble with me.

-_I Had Trouble Getting Into Solla Sollew_  - Dr. Seuss


A personal favorite.

Joel


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2003)

_You can't run away forever,
But there's nothing wrong with getting a good head start._
-Jim Steinman


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 6, 2003)

*The glass is neither half empty nor half full. It's twice as big as it needs to be. *


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 11, 2004)

"You do not detemine your future. You determine what your habits will be and your habits determine your future."


----------

